# Tawteen info



## ninuno_ni_lamang (Sep 8, 2014)

I would like to ask about tawteen procedures,regulations or what they are doing?? since my husband's documents where forwarded for tawteen for approval according to his prospective employer which is a government entity. Can somebody give me information about tawteen? as to why do he needs to undergo approval from tawteen?How many days for the approval?... I have already tried searching for TAWTEEN and I only found out that it is an entity that helps UAE nationals to look for a job they are more on EMIRATISATION...my husband is not an EMIRATI...please if anyone can answer my querries....thanks alot...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

they check whether there is a suitable Emirati national who can be hired instead of the expat the organisation is recruiting. The recruiting organisation has to make a case as to why the individual and not an Emirati is being hired.
It will take as long as it needs to take - I have heard this taking multiple weeks and also depends on how efficient the people dealing with this are. Your husband should not resign while this approval is still awaited.


----------



## ninuno_ni_lamang (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks rsinner for the info, how long does it take for them to verify or clarify if there is an emirati suitable for the job as i heard that even the emirati who are looking for a job when they go to TAWTEEN it takes not only weeks but couples of months as well... do you know how long it will take for the process?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ninuno_ni_lamang said:


> thanks rsinner for the info, how long does it take for them to verify or clarify if there is an emirati suitable for the job as i heard that even the emirati who are looking for a job when they go to TAWTEEN it takes not only weeks but couples of months as well... do you know how long it will take for the process?


if you re-read my reply - it depends. can be a few weeks to a few months.


----------

